# First Problem With Bolt--Best Way To Reboot



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Had the first Bolt issue. Our ABC affiliate would not record, but you could watch it live. The recordings indicated they were there, but it was just a grey screen when you watched. Also, a yellow light would sometimes flicker on that I've never seen.

Fixed it with a reboot, but my question (besides any advice on the above that may be relevant) is, what's the best way to reboot a Bolt? I just unplugged it, but that seems pretty crude.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

GoodSpike said:


> Had the first Bolt issue. Our ABC affiliate would not record, but you could watch it live. The recordings indicated they were there, but it was just a grey screen when you watched. Also, a yellow light would sometimes flicker on that I've never seen.
> 
> Fixed it with a reboot, but my question (besides any advice on the above that may be relevant) is, what's the best way to reboot a Bolt? I just unplugged it, but that seems pretty crude.


Premieres, Minis and Roamios have a reboot option in the settings/help menu, id assume its also hiding there on the Bolt?


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> what's the best way to reboot a Bolt? I just unplugged it, but that seems pretty crude.


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Restart-or-Powercycle-the-DVR

To restart your DVR:

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > Restart the TiVo DVR

Press Thumbs Down three times and press Enter.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

lgnad said:


> Premieres, Minis and Roamios have a reboot option in the settings/help menu, id assume its also hiding there on the Bolt?


Yes it is there. Somewhat odd placement. Thanks!


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

when I spoke with customer service for a problem with the Bolt, they had me reboot by unplugging for 15 seconds, then plugging back in. Why the difference?


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

LOL the customer service rep was probably to lazy to walk you through the proper method, not sure if a hard reboot is harder on the harddrive though, just like computers harddrives usually do not like hard reboots.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Once, I had some kind of problem/error that would not go away on the menu restart, so I finally did a hard reboot (pulled cord) and that seemed to have cleared it up. 

From what you have posted, I doubt any rebooting would fix it and if the issue persists, may be a problematic Bolt.


----------

